# شرح ظاهرة السلوك المطاوع للمنشآت تحت تأثير الأحمال الزلزالية



## Hussein.Rida (3 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
تعتبر الهندسة الزلزالية أو التحليل والتصميم الزلزالي الشغل الشاغل الذي يشغل بال معظم المهندسين هذه الأيام​ 
ولقد تم التطرق للعديد من الأبواب في هذا المجال من قبل بعض الأخوة الأفاضل السباقين في ميدان هذا العلم​ 
إلا أنني أحببت أن أطرق باباً آخراً لعله مازال مغلقاً أو أنه لم يفتح على مصراعيه بعد أمام بعض الأخوة 
ألا وهو باب ظاهرة السلوك المطاوع للمنشآت
أو ما يسمى بـ
Ductile Behavior of Structures​ 
لذلك أسمحو لي أن أضع بين أيديكم بعض ملفات الفيديو التي تسرد شرح هذه الظاهرة ابتداءاً من المفاهيم المبسطة وانتهاءاً بالتأصيل الرياضي الدقيق
وماهي انعكاسات هذا المفهوم سواء على اعتبارات التحليل الزلزالي أو الإعتبارات التصميمية الزلزالية​ 
روابط جديدة للحلقات الاولى والثانية والثالثة
 من رفع المهندس فراس مهنا 


رابط الحلقة الأولى من السلسلة

http://www.4shared.com/file/4fLERjYv/Ductile_Behavior_-_Introductio.html

 رابط الحلقة الثانية من السلسلة

http://www.4shared.com/file/GvSSyNfX/Ductile_Behavior_-_Introductio.html

رابط الحلقة الثالثة من السلسلة

http://www.4shared.com/file/yQOcdg7B/Ductile_Behavior_-_Introductio.html


أضع بين ايديكم الحلقة الرابعة من سلسلة الحلقات التي نتحدث فيها عن السلوك المطاوع للمنشآت
وهي على ثلاثة أجزاء

الجزء الأول
http://www.4shared.com/file/pjA-CWec/Ductile_Behavior_-_Introductio.html
الجزء الثاني
http://www.4shared.com/file/-YUsk1Pn/Ductile_Behavior_-_Introductio.html
الجزء الثالث
http://www.4shared.com/file/0RJ30fdy/Ductile_Behavior_-_Introductio.html

أعتذر سلفاً لورود خطأ لفظي في مكانين

الأول:
عندما تحدثت عن تصنيف المنشآت حسب الكود الأمريكي
ACI318
حيث قلت أن المنشآت المتوسطة توجد في مناطق ذات معامل تسارع زلزالي تساوي قيمته اثنان بالمئة والصحيح كما تعلمون هو عشرون بالمئة
Z=0.20
وكذلك عندما قلت أن المنشآت الخاصة توجد في مناطق ذات معامل تسارع زلزالي تساوي قيمته إلى 3 أو 4 بالمئة والصحيح هو 30 أو 40 بالمئة
Z=0.30 or 0.40

الثاني:
عندما تحدثت عن إهمال مقاومة الخرسانة للقص وذلك في حالة العناصر الخاصة عندما تكون إجهادات القص الناتجة عن حمولات الزلازل تساوي أو تزيد عن نصف الإجهادات القصية الكلية وذلك في حال كون القوى المحورية في العنصر أصغر من (من باب الخطأ قلت أكبر من) خمسة 
بالمئة من مساحة المقطع الكلية مضروبة في طاقة التحمل الاسطوانية للخرسانة على الضغط

في النهاية أود أن أشكر أخي وحبيبي المهندس فراس مهنا على إعادة رفعه للحلقات التي تم حذفها بطريق الخطأ
​أرجو أن تكون البداية موفقة ومفيدة والله المستعان


----------



## محمود الصقار (3 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

يبدو أن القيام لصلاة الفجر له فوائد أكثر مما تعلمناها

من الجميل أن أرى أخى و صديقى المهندس حسين رضا يتكلم فى هذا الموضوع , و هو موضوع فى غاية الأهمية لمن أراد أن يصمم برجا , و المهندس حسين رضا من أقدر الناس الذين يستطتعون التحدث فى هذا الموضوع .

و بعد أن كنت تقريبا تركت الملتقى منذ فترة , عدت بعد المكالمة الرائعة بينى و بين المهندس حسين رضا و التى أستمرت أكثر من نصف ساعة , لا تنسوا هذا المهندس العظيم من دعواتكم

أدعو الإدارة إلى تثبيت الموضوع فورا لما له من عظيم الفائدة

محمود الصقار


----------



## Alkanan (3 يوليو 2010)

اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا
*
مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا*

وسأكون من المتابعين لهذا الموضوع


----------



## HISHAM" (3 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أخي حسين شرح مميز ورائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Jamal (3 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد جاسم الفهداوي (3 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسان2 (3 يوليو 2010)

الأخ الكريم Hussein Rida 
موضوع بالغ الأهمية, والكثير من الأخوات والأخوة بحاجة لتفهمه بشكل أكبر, بارك الله بك, فقد أحسنت الاختيار وأحسنت العرض. 
سنتابعك جميعا باهتمام, ولعل جهدك المشكور يلقى التجاوب ويفتح باب مهما لحوار يستفيد منه الجميع
لك تحياتي وتقديري الكبيرين


----------



## سنا الإسلام (3 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## hassananas (3 يوليو 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا
بارك الله بك, فقد أحسنت الاختيار وأحسنت العرض
وسأكون من المتابعين لهذا الموضوع


----------



## life for rent (3 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وذادك تواضع على تواضعك


----------



## مش لاقي (3 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير .


----------



## سامو جاك (3 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يبارك تعبك وياريت المهندس محمود الصقار يتابع تكملة باقي حلقاتة لاننا ف انتظارها


----------



## أبو نادر (3 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على الجهد المبارك
وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## أبو نادر (4 يوليو 2010)

قبل المشاهدة:


أبو نادر قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على الجهد المبارك
> وفقك الله لكل خير



بعد المشاهدة:
أولا أحيي فيك استخدامك للغة الفصحى التي قصر المهندسون هنا بحقها وأغفلوها فلحنوا ورطنوا
ثانيا. أحيي فيك استلهام التراث العربي والاسلامي في ضرب الأمثلة والاستشهاد بالقواعد الفقهية والأمثال الشعبية
ثالثا أحيي فيك سهولة الطرح وتبسيط الفكرة 
وأرجو منك الاستمرار في العطاء وموفق إن شاء الله


----------



## emad_algashy (4 يوليو 2010)

الاخ الفاضل المهندس حسين رضا شكرا جزيلا لك والي الامام نحو استكمال باقي حلقاتك المفيده للغايه


----------



## محمد 977 (4 يوليو 2010)

*مشكووووووووووور من صميم القلب*

مشكووووووووووور من صميم القلب 
الف الف شكر 
تسلم الايادي


----------



## Hussein.Rida (4 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله عني خير الجزاء على كلماتكم الطيبة

وأعتذر سلفاً من أساتذتي جميعاً وهم كثر في هذا المنتدى وذلك إن بدا شيء يحتمل وجهاً من الخطأ
فما أنا إلا طالب يحاول الإجتهاد بين أيديهم 
ويكفيني شرفاً أنهم قدموني لأتحدث في حضرتهم

وليعذرني الأخوة أيضاً إذا كان معدل إضافة المداخلات بطيء نوعاً ما
فليس بالإمكان إضافة أكثر من مداخلة واحدة في الأسبوع 
ولكن أتمنى أن يمن الله علينا بالتوفيق ويجعلها من باب القليل الدائم
فأستميحكم عذراً 

ومرة أخرى جزاكم الله عني خير الجزاء​


----------



## olma (4 يوليو 2010)

محمود الصقار قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> يبدو أن القيام لصلاة الفجر له فوائد أكثر مما تعلمناها
> 
> ...


و من الجميل أيضا أن نراكما هنا معا" ، حقيقة نحن الأسعد بكما انت والمهندس حسين ، نشكر لكما كل ماتقدمانه من شروحات وعلم نافع وجزاكم الله كل خير ، لنا رجاء عند المهندس محمود هي العودة لإستكمال حلقات التحليل الديناميكي


----------



## إسلام علي (4 يوليو 2010)

الأخ الكريم المهندس حسين رضا بارك الله عملك وتقبله 
وشكرًا جزيلا على المقطع وبانتظار جديدك إن شاء الله


----------



## wolfsameh (5 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## فراس مهنا (6 يوليو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية ويكثر من أمثالك


----------



## Hussein.Rida (7 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذه هي الحلقة الثانية من سلسلة حلقات الشرح المبسط للسلوك المطاوع للمنشآت
تحتوي هذ الحلقة على معلومات مبسطة لعل الجميع على دراية بها
لكنني وجدت من الفائدة أن أعيد التذكير بها كي لا تكون هناك أي حلقة مفقودة في طريقنا

رابط التحميل: 

http://www.4shared.com/file/XUYfShs2/Ductile_Behavior_-_Introductio.html​


----------



## HISHAM" (7 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 

أخي حسين شرح مميزورائع حيث وفقك الله لما تحبه وترضاه سأكون إن شاء الله من المتابعين دائما 

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## محمود الصقار (7 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

جزاك الله خيرا , أخى المتميز دائما حسين رضا 

أدعو الأدارة لتثبيت هذا الموضوع لما له من عظيم الفائدة

محمود الصقار


----------



## reda fouda (7 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Alkanan (7 يوليو 2010)

أضم صوتي لمحمود الصقار
-------
واستميح الأستاذ حسين رضا عذرا في ان يقوم بتعديل تشوه الصوت قليلا


----------



## HISHAM" (7 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 

أرجو من الأخوة المشرفين تثبيت الموضوع لأهميته


----------



## Abo Fares (7 يوليو 2010)

الموضوع للتثبيت بناء على رغبة الأخوة، وتنبيه الأخ خالد - مشكوراً - لذلك.. 

أعتذر بسبب ابتعادي قليلاً هذه الأيام - بسبب بعض الظروف.. 

تحياتي.. ​


----------



## زياد الريالي (7 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووور


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 يوليو 2010)

hussein.rida قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> هذه هي الحلقة الثانية من سلسلة حلقات الشرح المبسط للسلوك المطاوع للمنشآت
> تحتوي هذ الحلقة على معلومات مبسطة لعل الجميع على دراية بها
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد دهشورى (8 يوليو 2010)

مشكور جداجدا وجزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك ونفع بك وبعلمك


----------



## labibg (8 يوليو 2010)

محاضرة جميلة ومبسطة لسلوك المواد


----------



## ag.nayel (9 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يابشمهندس حسين 
ربنا يجعل كل حرف من هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك .


----------



## engineer marwa (9 يوليو 2010)

مشكــــــــــــور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## التوأم (9 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير فى الدنيا والاخيره موضوع رائع وشرح اكثر من رائع اتمنا من الله ان يعينك على المواصله


----------



## parasismic (9 يوليو 2010)

محاضرة جد قيمة و موضوع جد مهم
بارك الله فيك


----------



## engabogabr (10 يوليو 2010)

حقا ممتاز جدا لااجد عبارة الا ان اقول ل ك جزاك الله خيرا ولا تحرمنا تكملة هذا الموضوع الهام وشرحك اللممتع الجميل


----------



## aeng (10 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا على الموضوع


----------



## العبقرية (11 يوليو 2010)

الاخ الكريم السلام عليكم 
مقدمة مرتبة وواضحة وفى انتظار المزيد
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يونس الدايمي (11 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكورين جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## struct-eng (11 يوليو 2010)

thanks a lot


----------



## Hussein.Rida (11 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
أضع بين أيديكم الحلقة الثالثة من حلقات الشرح المبسط للسلوك المطاوع للمنشآت​ 
أسأل الله أن تضيف هذه الحلقة شيئاً مفيداً ولو بالمقدار الضئيل في طريق المهندسين حديثي العهد بالهندسة الزلزالية
وقد حاولت فيها أيضاً أن أستمر بعرض المواضيع بأكثر صورة مبسطة ممكنة كي لا أشتت الأذهان قدر المستطاع
وليعذرني جميع الأساتذة الذين يتابعون شرحي لهذا الموضوع إن كانت هناك هفوات فيه
فما أنا إلا طالب أرادو أن يشجعوه فقدموه للحديث بين أيديهم وسيصححون له إن خرج عن جادة الطريق​ 
على كل ماكان من صواب فذلك من توفيق الله وفضله وماكان من خطأ فمن جهلي وتقصيري وحدي
والله المستعان.​ 
رابط التحميل:​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/bucY9EzQ/Ductile_Behavior_-_Introductio.html
​


----------



## life for rent (11 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خييييير


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (12 يوليو 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
تسلم ايدك يا استاذ حسين 
وربنا يذيدك من علمة


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (12 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم أخ حسين 

و جزاك الله خير على هذا الشرح المبسط 

لم أرد ان أشارك قبل أن أستمع للشرح لتكون مشاركة صادقة معبرة 

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## فاطمة عطية (12 يوليو 2010)

وفقك الله وبارك فيك 
ساكون من المتابعين لهذا الموضوع بإذن الله


----------



## محمود الصقار (12 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

دائما متميز , وفقك الله .

محمود الصقار


----------



## mohy_y2003 (12 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً موضوع في غاية الاهمية وسنتابع معك ان شاء الله


----------



## شادي الخميسي (13 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراا
وارجو ان تقبلونى كعضو جديد


----------



## en_maher (14 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## olma (14 يوليو 2010)

اخي الكريم الرابط لا يعمل ؟ 
يرجى اعادة التحميل مع الشكر والدعاء لك بحسن الثواب


----------



## سنا الإسلام (15 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
ولكن جميع روابط الحلقات التى تم رفعها من الاولى وحتى الثالثة اصبحت لا تعمل فهل يمكن اعادة الرفع مرة اخرى

تم رفع التثبيت عن الموضوع لحين تمكن حضرتك من اعادة الرفع مرة اخرى 

الموضوع مغلق وبالامكان وضع موضوع جديد عند اعادة الرفع او المراسلة على الخاص بالروابط الجديدة لاعادة فتح الموضوع وتعديل الروابط مرة اخرى

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (15 يوليو 2010)

تم اعادة رفع الحلقات التالفة بواسطة المهندس فراس مهنا جزاه الله خيرا
وتم فتح الموضوع و اعادة تثبيته مرة اخرى
وجزى الله خيرا صاحب الموضوع الاصلى المهندس حسين رضا وبانتظار جديد الحلقات ان شاء الله
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## boushy (16 يوليو 2010)

good effort god may bless u


----------



## عمادالحوت (16 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## sosommmm (16 يوليو 2010)

*مساعدة سريعة*

ارجوكم اريد تقارير اواوراق بحثية او كتب عن القوى المؤثرة على الزلازل والانفجارات وبسرعة:80:


----------



## engabogabr (17 يوليو 2010)

الحلقة التالتة لا تعمل


----------



## doha_4all (17 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد الجواد (17 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم:

لم أنتبه إلى الموضوع إلا اليوم، ولا أملك إلا أن أدعو لك بالتوفيق ولكل الإخوة الذين سبقوك في هذا الدرب وأن يكون هذا العمل لك ولهم زاداً يوم القيامة وأن يكون سنّة حسنة لمن يأتي بعدكم.


----------



## يونس الدايمي (17 يوليو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك وزادك الله علما


----------



## زاد أحمد (17 يوليو 2010)

ما شاء الله عليك وبارك الله فيك على كل هذا المجهود
وفي ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## م/على عبدالمقصود (17 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ولك منى كل تقدير وإحترام


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (18 يوليو 2010)

جعله الله في ميزان حساناتك 

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## engabogabr (20 يوليو 2010)

ممكن اعادة رفع الحلقة التالتة الموضوع ممتاز جدا ... بس الحلقة التالتة لا تعمل


----------



## سنا الإسلام (20 يوليو 2010)

تم تثبيت الموضوع بهذا الرابط لحين استعادة نشاطه مرة اخرى

*مثبــت:* متجدد - موضوع برامج هندسية - شامل - شروحات، واستفسارات ‏(




1 2 3)

على ان يتم اعادة تثبيته ان شاء الله عند معاودة نشاطه مرة اخرى


----------



## من الامارات (21 يوليو 2010)

مااعرف والله شو اقلك يامهندس حسين على مجهودك والله عاجزين عن الشكر


----------



## Hussein.Rida (24 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أضع بين ايديكم الحلقة الرابعة من سلسلة الحلقات التي نتحدث فيها عن السلوك المطاوع للمنشآت
وهي على ثلاثة أجزاء

الجزء الأول
http://www.4shared.com/file/pjA-CWec/Ductile_Behavior_-_Introductio.html
الجزء الثاني
http://www.4shared.com/file/-YUsk1Pn/Ductile_Behavior_-_Introductio.html
الجزء الثالث
http://www.4shared.com/file/0RJ30fdy/Ductile_Behavior_-_Introductio.html

أعتذر سلفاً لورود خطأ لفظي في مكانين

الأول:
عندما تحدثت عن تصنيف المنشآت حسب الكود الأمريكي
ACI318
حيث قلت أن المنشآت المتوسطة توجد في مناطق ذات معامل تسارع زلزالي تساوي قيمته اثنان بالمئة والصحيح كما تعلمون هو عشرون بالمئة
Z=0.20
وكذلك عندما قلت أن المنشآت الخاصة توجد في مناطق ذات معامل تسارع زلزالي تساوي قيمته إلى 3 أو 4 بالمئة والصحيح هو 30 أو 40 بالمئة
Z=0.30 or 0.40

الثاني:
عندما تحدثت عن إهمال مقاومة الخرسانة للقص وذلك في حالة العناصر الخاصة عندما تكون إجهادات القص الناتجة عن حمولات الزلازل تساوي أو تزيد عن نصف الإجهادات القصية الكلية وذلك في حال كون القوى المحورية في العنصر أصغر من (من باب الخطأ قلت أكبر من) خمسة 
بالمئة من مساحة المقطع الكلية مضروبة في طاقة التحمل الاسطوانية للخرسانة على الضغط

في النهاية أود أن أشكر أخي وحبيبي المهندس فراس مهنا على إعادة رفعه للحلقات التي تم حذفها بطريق الخطأ
فجزاه الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## majdiotoom (24 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي حسين

نرجو من مشرفتنا سنا الاسلام اعاده التثبيت


----------



## سنا الإسلام (24 يوليو 2010)

تم اعادة تثبيت الموضوع مرة اخرى لمعاودة النشاط به

وجزى الله خيرا م حسبن رضا للمجهود المبذول لمساعدة الزملاء

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (24 يوليو 2010)

hussein.rida قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أضع بين ايديكم الحلقة الرابعة من سلسلة الحلقات التي نتحدث فيها عن السلوك المطاوع للمنشآت
> وهي على ثلاثة أجزاء
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو نادر (24 يوليو 2010)

ما شاء الله عليك أستاذنا الكبير م حسين رضا
بلش الجد 
مشكور وبارك الله بك وزادك تسديدا وتوفيقا
ونسأل الله أن يهيئ لك استكمال المسيرة


----------



## فراس مهنا (24 يوليو 2010)

hussein.rida قال:


> في النهاية أود أن أشكر أخي وحبيبي المهندس فراس مهنا على إعادة رفعه للحلقات التي تم حذفها بطريق الخطأ​
> فجزاه الله عنا كل خير​


الله يكرمك يا بشمهندس, منتشرف فيك والله 
جزاك الله عنا وعن المسلمين كل خير​


----------



## جلال طاهر (25 يوليو 2010)

اخي جزاك الله خير شرح رائع جدا 
الله يزيدك علما وتقوى


----------



## life for rent (25 يوليو 2010)

ابتدينا فى الجد
محاضرة تبشر بالمزيد والمزيد
جزاك الله كل خييييييييير


----------



## محمود الصقار (25 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

جزاك الله خيرا أخى و حبيبى مهندس حسين رضا , و كما عهدتك متميز دائما 

و أود أن أأصل هذا المنهج , لابد أن يتفرغ أساتذتنا -كما فعل المهندس حسين - لشرح علوم جديدة لا يعرف الكثير منا عنها شىء , فتتفوق أمتنا , بدلا من أن يعيد الكل شرح نفس المبادىء و يعتقد أنه أضاف الكثير 

هناك علوم كثيرة , ليس لدينا بها مراجع عربية , أو أن المراجع العربية هى ترجمة حرفية -و إن كان فى ذلك بعض الخير- , إلا أننا نحتاج لرجال , و أنا أدعو كل من يستطيع ذلك أن يركز فى موضوع معين -كما فعل أخونا المهندس حسين - , و يجعله هدف مرحلى ليوصله للمسلمين , فيتجمع لدى كل مهندس كل العلوم الجديدة , فنرضى ربنا ,و ننهض بأمتنا

محمود الصقار


----------



## Jamal (25 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## كمال محمد (25 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز على هذه الدروس الرائعة جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.إسلام (25 يوليو 2010)

إيه الحلاوه دي , عشره على عشره على عشره على عشره


----------



## الشاب حبيب (25 يوليو 2010)

تعجز الكلمات عن وصف ما اريد قوله
وسأكتفي بالقول
اللهم وفق المهندس حسين رضا وباركه واستر عليه دنيا واخرة


----------



## olma (25 يوليو 2010)

محمود الصقار قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا أخى و حبيبى مهندس حسين رضا , و كما عهدتك متميز دائما
> 
> ...


 
إنني لأقدر عاليا" هذه الروح المعطائة لك وللمهندس المحترم حسين رضا ولعدد من مهندسي هذا المنتدى الرائع وفعلا" لا نقدر على حسن الجزاء ولايمكننا رد هذا الجميل إلا ببعض الدعاء الخالص لكم ،وهناك الكثيرون ممن هم بانتظار هذه النفحات الجميلة ، واسمح لي أن أرجوك رجاء حارا" أن تتابع استكمال محاضرات التحليل الديناميكي وتصميم البرج 80دور الذي بدأت به سابقا" مع خالص الشكر والتقدير


----------



## beno2010 (25 يوليو 2010)

موضوع رائع 0 يا ريت يا بشمهندسين لو تنزلوا فيديوهات عن مراحل بناء عمارة لاني لسه طالب في 2مدني وعايز استفيد بجد منكم


----------



## م القمودي (28 يوليو 2010)

((الحمد لله الدي احيانا واعطانا ميزة العقل ))
اشكرك واتمني من الجميع الاستفاده من التعلمات و الدروس المتميزه


----------



## Alkanan (30 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا للشرح الأكثر من رائع ... وربنا يوفقك


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (7 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (29 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
الرجاء من الاخوة الذين لديهم هذه المحاضرات اعادة تحميلها لانها لا تعمل
والشكر الجزيل للمهندس حسين​


> هذه هي الحلقة الثانية من سلسلة حلقات الشرح المبسط للسلوك المطاوع للمنشآت





> تحتوي هذ الحلقة على معلومات مبسطة لعل الجميع على دراية بها
> لكنني وجدت من الفائدة أن أعيد التذكير بها كي لا تكون هناك أي حلقة مفقودة في طريقنا
> رابط التحميل:
> http://www.4shared.com/file/xuyfshs2...troductio.html​



هذه الحلقة لا تعمل


> أضع بين أيديكم الحلقة الثالثة من حلقات الشرح المبسط للسلوك المطاوع للمنشآت





> أسأل الله أن تضيف هذه الحلقة شيئاً مفيداً ولو بالمقدار الضئيل في طريق المهندسين حديثي العهد بالهندسة الزلزالية
> وقد حاولت فيها أيضاً أن أستمر بعرض المواضيع بأكثر صورة مبسطة ممكنة كي لا أشتت الأذهان قدر المستطاع
> وليعذرني جميع الأساتذة الذين يتابعون شرحي لهذا الموضوع إن كانت هناك هفوات فيه
> فما أنا إلا طالب أرادو أن يشجعوه فقدموه للحديث بين أيديهم وسيصححون له إن خرج عن جادة الطريق​ على كل ماكان من صواب فذلك من توفيق الله وفضله وماكان من خطأ فمن جهلي وتقصيري وحدي
> ...



وهذه الحلقة لا تعمل ايضا​


----------



## ابو مريم البغدادي (8 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا
والله يوفقك لكل خير


----------



## حويزي (18 يناير 2011)

*جزاكم الله كل خير .*


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (1 مارس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (2 مارس 2011)

الحلقة الأولى والرابعة لايعملوا 
نتمنى إعادة الرفع من جديد


----------



## ahmed arfa (2 مارس 2011)

ربنا يجزيك كل خير


----------



## ahmed arfa (2 مارس 2011)

ممكن ملفات الشرح


----------



## إسلام علي (29 أبريل 2011)

أين باقي المحاضرات أخونا الحبيب حسين رضا ؟


----------



## غانم العاصى (8 أغسطس 2011)

استمعت الليلة الى محاضرتك .... اقول لك عظمة ,,, على عظمة ,,, على عظمة .....


----------



## غانم العاصى (8 أغسطس 2011)

الاستاذ / المهندس حسين رضا ... استمتعت الى شرحك الفريد .. حقيقة انا مهندس دفعة 1978 اسكندرية .. لى دراسات و اجتهادات فى التصميم الانشائى , و خاصة الخاصة بتاثير القوى الزلزالية ,,,,

ادعو لك بالتوفيق ,, شرحك شرحك و اسلوبك يتميز بالتفرد ..
بالمناسبة قرات مشاركة للمهندس الاستاذ محمود الصقار ,, و لا اترك هذه الفرصة لارسال التحية اليه ,, ولى معه لقاء , فهو قدوة اخرى .. لكم التوفيق و الشكر ,,, و رمضان كريم ,,, م غانم العاصى ,,,


----------



## غانم العاصى (8 أغسطس 2011)

لدى الكثير من المخططات الانشائية لمشاريع كبيرة ,, ولكن لا اعرف كيفية رفعها على الملتقى ,, لو تفضل اى سخص بالرد و شكرا ,,,,


----------



## Eng.Ahmed ElNoby (18 أغسطس 2011)

باارك الله فيك موضوع شيق جدا جدا


----------



## محمود مدكور (18 أغسطس 2011)

ياريت الروابط على المديا فير والموضوع يشتغل تانى 
مهم جدا


----------



## خالد الأزهري (18 أغسطس 2011)

غانم العاصى قال:


> لدى الكثير من المخططات الانشائية لمشاريع كبيرة ,, ولكن لا اعرف كيفية رفعها على الملتقى ,, لو تفضل اى سخص بالرد و شكرا ,,,,



مرحبا استاذنا الفاضل
يمكنكم رفعها على اي موقع رفع مثل هذا
http://www.mediafire.com/
او هذا
http://www.4shared.com/

حيث تقوم بتسجيل عضوية فيه ومن ثم تستطيع الرفع


----------



## غانم العاصى (24 أغسطس 2011)

يحق ان يتصدر هذا الموضوع الصفحات الاولى ..


----------



## haabood (23 مارس 2012)

الموضوع في غاية الأهمية وشرح موضوع المطاوعة من قبل الأخ المهندس حسين كان واضح وجعلني أفهمة واستوعبه بسهولة 
شكرا للمهندس حسين


----------



## Abeer-eng (6 مايو 2012)

لك جزيل الشكر اخي الكريم


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (18 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (25 ديسمبر 2012)

عم اذنكم ياشباب انا نزلت الروابط بس الحلقه الرابعه اللى هى تلت روابط لما باجى اجمعهم بيقولى ان البارت التانى فيه خطأ ياريت حد يرفع البارت التانى تانى وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (26 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng.ahmedyounes (26 مايو 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (27 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم
ممكن اعادة رفع المحاضرة الرابع 
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## أبو العطا (18 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً يابشمهندس
لو سمحت أنا كنت محتاج تفريغ هذه المحاضرات لو أمكن
بارك الله فيك


----------



## امين بوزيد (12 مارس 2014)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## chei5saad (18 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً و جعله في ميزان حسناتك ​


----------



## المهندس النحيف (18 مارس 2014)

لن ازيد على ما قاله المهندس الرائع محمود الصقار فالموضوع في غاية الاهميه وطريقة شرح المهندس حسين رضا من زمان اعرفها مميزه شكرا لك اخونا ونتمنى متابعة هذه المواضيع المهمه وخصوصا موضوع pushover analysis حيث قام المهندس محمود الصقار بعمل محاظره جميله لكنها قصير ومختصره ارجو من الاخوين الكريمين ايلاء هذا الموضوع الاهميه التي يستحق وجزاكم الله خيرا وبارك بعلمكما


----------



## waddah k (9 أغسطس 2014)

ممتاز جزاك الله خيرا


----------

